
Solo Sailing Los Angeles to Hawaii on 23ft Boat - ra88it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUi0gsxVHZM
======
ra88it
I stumbled on this video randomly, watched 5 minutes and then I was hooked. I
really like this guy's approach to documenting the journey, and his attitude,
especially when things get tough. It occurred to me that the HN community
would enjoy it.

------
robertcope
Watched this a couple of weeks ago! It's pretty good watching. Seems like an
interesting guy.

